# Crappies after the front



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Wanted to see how bad that wind churned up the lake sunday, so i went fishing today. There is stuff floating up from the bottom and you cant see a foot down. Not sure if the lake is having an early turnover or what, but the fishing was extremely tough today. I fished some of my most productive spots and the fish were tight-lipped. Even used minnows. Decided to fish a few deep edges. Not many bites but the ones i got were nice size. Caught 5 really nice ones. Biggest at 14",a 13+, and 3 over 11". Got 5 more keepers later in the day from a shallow brushpile. The wind was down and the lake had settled down some by then. Jig and nibble took most but minnows took the 2 biggest. Persistence paid off today. I believe, if i can find them, i can get them to bite.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Nice looking bunch of fish chaunc!! Love to eat those guys too!! Best tasting fish that swims!! Congrats!! GO STEELERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

A friend from Pittsburgh came up and fished with me on wednesday. Took a while to fill up his cooler but we managed to get 31 keepers. Not a bad day.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

That is a nice looking bunch of Crappies!! Were they all black ones like the few on top?? Bet those will be some great eating!! If you dont mind me asking, how deep were they? My dad and I get into some good black Crappies over here in Ohio in the fall and usually find them in 15-18 fow.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Just Chaunc being Chaunc  If he finds them he will get them to bite!! Fact as seen over and over again. Great job nice fish!!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanks Slim. Tim, they were in all depths that day. A few here and there. No big school to be found. Most we got from one spot was 8. That was in 12ft. Gonna try to find them again today. Hope i have a few pics to post later.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

I look forward to the pictures  Are you getting them on the microspoons or jigs. I am going to have to get some of those spoons


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiice.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Columbusslim31 said:


> Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiice.












Now thats niiiiiiice.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

I bet those were GREAT!!! Nothing like a mess of fresh Crappies!!! No better eating in the world!!! Way to go chaunc!!!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Those are walleye. Not bad either.


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

chaunc said:


> Now thats niiiiiiice.



Can't argue with that!


----------

